# Fellow agent



## Moune

How to translate this words in french ? 

the context : 
She slipped the leather case back into her jacket as the agent shifted his weight, reevaluating her as a fellow agent instead of an unknown woman. 

Thanks...


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonsoir Moune,  
bienvenue sur le forum WR
Il vaudrait mieux que tu nous soumettes une tentative de traduction afin que nous la rectifiions, si besoin est.


----------



## Moune

Ok, voilà ce que je dirais : 

Elle glissa l'étui en cuir dans sa veste pendant que l'agent changeait d'opinion, la réévaluant comme étant une collègue et non une femme inconnue.

Alors ?
Merci...


----------



## fetchezlavache

shifted his weight = changer le poids de son corps vers l'autre pied non ?

d'autre part, je ne comprends pas la phrase. qui est le elle de 'la réévaluant', et qui est le lui de 'his weight'. y-at-il 3 personnes dans la scène ?

sinon, fellow agent me semble bien traduit.


----------



## Moune

Oui, ça me semble bien, merci pour la rapidité de la réponse !!

Je sais que shifted his weight = changer le poids de son corps vers l'autre pied non ? mais je ne vois pas du tout ce que ça pourrait faire dans cette phrase..
Et il n'y a que 2 personnes, un homme et une femme.

Encore merci pour la réponse


----------



## Jabote

Moune said:
			
		

> Oui, ça me semble bien, merci pour la rapidité de la réponse !!
> 
> Je sais que shifted his weight = changer le poids de son corps vers l'autre pied non ? mais je ne vois pas du tout ce que ça pourrait faire dans cette phrase..
> Et il n'y a que 2 personnes, un homme et une femme.
> 
> Encore merci pour la réponse


 
C'est bien ça que veut dire shifted his weight (et non pas changeait d'opinion comme dans la traduction de départ), et ça n'apporte effectivement rien au fond. C'est simplement mis là pour donner de la vie à l'image et probablement aussi pour insister sur le côté observateur de l'agent qui étudie l'autre agent et décide finalement que c'est une collègue.


----------



## rayb

Jabote said:
			
		

> C'est bien ça que veut dire shifted his weight (et non pas changeait d'opinion comme dans la traduction de départ), et ça n'apporte effectivement rien au fond. C'est simplement mis là pour donner de la vie à l'image et probablement aussi pour insister sur le côté observateur de l'agent qui étudie l'autre agent et décide finalement que c'est une collègue.


 
A mon avis, l'étui en cuir c'ètait une arme de service. Alors, quand l'agent glissa l'étui en cuir dans sa veste elle a dû contrebalancer le poids de l'arme de service.


----------



## Jabote

rayb said:
			
		

> A mon avis, l'étui en cuir c'ètait une arme de service. Alors, quand l'agent glissa l'étui en cuir dans sa veste elle a dû contrebalancer le poids de l'arme de service.


 
Ça ne peut pas être ça puisque c'est l'agent femme qui glisse l'étui, et l'agent homme qui shifts his weight...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je dirais qu'en fait c'est un mouvement physique qui illustre le bouleversement qui vient de se produire dans sa perception de la femme. Comme une balance dont un des plateaux est soudain plus pesant.
On pourrait peut-être dire "l'agent se balançait d'un pied sur l'autre" ?


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ça ne peut pas être ça puisque c'est l'agent femme qui glisse l'étui, et l'agent homme qui shifts his weight...



à noter que l'agente "remet" l'étui dans sa veste, sans doute après avoir déséquibré le pauvre flic macho...


----------



## Gil

Elle remit l'étui dans sa veste et l'agent, retrouvant son équilibre, la reconnut enfin comme une agente et non comme une inconnue.

O.K. je triche: je ne dis pas quelle sorte d'équilibre il retrouve.  Je laisse le choix au lecteur.  C'est gentil, non?


----------



## Agnès E.

Pourrait-on remplacer l'agente de Gil par une collègue?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

maybe *confrère* (person who does the same job as you) rather than collègue (person who works with you).


----------



## Agnès E.

Consoeur alors, Jean-Michel ?


----------



## Gil

Je viens de me relire:  juxtaposition de "reconnut" et "inconnue".  Pas brillant.  egueule doit avoir un nom pour ça.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

*consoeur* : Absolutely, Agnès !


----------



## rayb

Gil said:
			
		

> Elle remit l'étui dans sa veste et l'agent, retrouvant son équilibre, la reconnut enfin comme une agente et non comme une inconnue.
> 
> O.K. je triche: je ne dis pas quelle sorte d'équilibre il retrouve. Je laisse le choix au lecteur. C'est gentil, non?


 
Ok, mais peut être mieux: "Elle remit son arme de service.....", car sans ce petit détail l'histoire ne tient pas debout. Sauf bien sûr, si celà a été précisé auparavant.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> Je viens de me relire: juxtaposition de "reconnut" et "inconnue". Pas brillant. egueule doit avoir un nom pour ça.


"Halte aux dérives des riverains en quête de dérivatifs" est une dérivation.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bon, qui s'y colle pour nous récapituler tout cela dans une bonne vieille phrase qui se tient, hm ?


----------



## LV4-26

Est-ce que reconnaître/inconnue passerait mieux que reconnut/inconnue ?

Elle remit l'étui de cuir dans sa veste tandis que l'agent changeait de posture : il commençait à la reconnaître comme une consoeur et non plus comme une inconnue.

modifiait ses appuis ? reprenait ses appuis ?

Enfin, peu importe, puisque nous avons o pardon, vous avez) traduit "fellow agent".... Que Moune avait d'ailleurs pratiquement trouvé dès le départ...Bon, on sert à rien, je vais me coucher


----------



## Cath.S.

_Tandis qu'elle glissait l'étui en cuir dans sa veste, l'agent, se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre, tentait de se faire à l'idée qu'il se trouvait en présence d'une consoeur et non d'une simple citoyenne._

...au risque de faire passer l'agent pour légèrement demeuré. Mais il l'est peut-être, qui sait ? (réponse, l'auteur et les lecteurs du bouquin.  )

Au fait, Gil, ama l'agent ne retouve pas son équilibre, je crois plutôt qu'il le perd, ou qu'il _tente_ de le retrouver.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Au fait, Gil, ama l'agent ne retouve pas son équilibre, je crois plutôt qu'il le perd, ou qu'il _tente_ de le retrouver.


Là-dessus, je suis d'accord avec Jabote. Je pense qu'il change de position pour mieux l'observer.

Au fait, egueule, je crois que tu as laissé traîner un participe présent dans la fin de ta phrase. Tu as exactement trois minutes pour éditer


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Là-dessus, je suis d'accord avec Jabote. Je pense qu'il change de position pour mieux l'observer.
> 
> Au fait, egueule, je crois que tu as laissé traîner un participe présent dans la fin de ta phrase. Tu as exactement trois minutes pour éditer


Vot' Seigneurie est trop magnanime !
J'en ai profité pour rendre ma traduction encore plus tendancieuse, tous les prétextes sont bons !


----------



## Gil

Qu'est-ce qu'un flic féminin (policia...) peut bien avoir dans un "leather case".  Son arme de service devrait être dans un "holster".  S'agissait-il tout bêtement d'un "badge"?  Je ne suis pas sûr de voir le même film que les autres?


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Vot' Seigneurie est trop magnanime !


Pas tant que ça puisque je ne t'ai signalé qu'une seule faute de frappe sur les deux que tu avais faites  

J'avais bien aimé "se balancer d'un pied sur l'autre" mais ce qui m'ennuie ici, c'est que cela implique le past continuous plutôt que le simple past. 
"se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre", j'imagine un mouvement continu. Du coup, il n'est pas vraiment demeuré, cet agent, mais atteint de troubles obsessionnels compulsifs.


----------



## Cath.S.

D'accord mais j'ai trouvé que to shift one's weight est synonyme de to fidget, ce qui est une action essentiellement continue. Donc aucun remords ne viendra me mordre les arpions pendant mon sommeil.


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'un flic féminin (policia...) peut bien avoir dans un "leather case". Son arme de service devrait être dans un "holster". S'agissait-il tout bêtement d'un "badge"? Je ne suis pas sûr de voir le même film que les autres?


En effet, rayb imagine une arme. Mais je crois qu'il est le seul. Personnellement, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut contenir cet étui. Seuls Moune ou l'auteur pourraient nous le dire.

EDIT : un porte-cartes peut-être ? Elle vient de montrer à l'agent une carte (ou un badge, en effet) attestant de sa fonction. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle il est amené à la "réévaluer".


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> En effet, rayb imagine une arme. Mais je crois qu'il est le seul. Personnellement, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut contenir cet étui. Seuls Moune ou l'auteur pourraient nous le dire.
> 
> EDIT : un porte-cartes peut-être ? Elle vient de montrer à l'agent une carte (ou un badge, en effet) attestant de sa fonction. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle il est amené à la "réévaluer".


 
Bravo !


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> un porte-cartes peut-être ? Elle vient de montrer à l'agent une carte (ou un badge, en effet) attestant de sa fonction. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle il est amené à la "réévaluer".



La traduction d'egueule est assez "fluffy" pour couvrir les possibilités auxquelles nous pouvons penser. (IMHO)   Seules les phrases qui précèdent et suivent le petit bout que nous avons pourraient contredire sa version à laquelle il ne manque que le "back".


----------



## Cath.S.

_Tandis qu'elle remettait l'étui en cuir dans sa veste, l'agent, se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre, tentait de se faire à l'idée qu'il se trouvait en présence d'une consoeur et non d'une simple citoyenne._

Oui, je sais, _back_ est de retour, mais il a chassé _glissait_.
Fluffy...  fluffy...  fluffy fluff !


----------



## rayb

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> En effet, rayb imagine une arme. Mais je crois qu'il est le seul. Personnellement, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut contenir cet étui. Seuls Moune ou l'auteur pourraient nous le dire.
> 
> EDIT : un porte-cartes peut-être ? Elle vient de montrer à l'agent une carte (ou un badge, en effet) attestant de sa fonction. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle il est amené à la "réévaluer".


 
Je suis peut être bien naïf, mais il me semble que la clé de cette histoire c'est le contenu de cet étui en cuir. J'ai avancé l'hypothèse que c'était un "holster", d'autant plus que c'est fort vraisemblable que le seul étui en cuir porté par un agent de police soit un "holster".

Il a été dit que c'était peut être une carte ou un badge. C'est possible, mais à mon avis pas très vraisamblable. En effet, ni ces documents sont normalement portés dans des étuis en cuir, ni d'eux mêmes ils sont de nature, comme dans l'espèce, de déstabiliser à un agent de police.


----------



## Moune

En fait c'est un badge... Et voilà la phrase précédente :
Kate showed her badge to the male agent who stepped towards her when she opened the front door. 
Vraiment super toutes vos réponses


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Pourrait-on remplacer l'agente de Gil par une collègue?


 
Oh yes please !.... agent*e*.... yurk... yeah I know, I know, it is "accepted"...


----------



## Jabote

"Se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre", amha, change un peu trop l'idée première car rien ne dit dans le texte original qu'après avoir changé de jambe d'appui une fois, il rechange et re-rechange ensuite.... Alors ne serait-il pas mieux de dire "changeant de pied", ce qui rend à la fois le mouvement physique et le malaise moral ?

Juste une suggestion... oui, je sais, je chipote, je chipote...


----------



## la grive solitaire

Jabote said:
			
		

> "Se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre", amha, change un peu trop l'idée première car rien ne dit dans le texte original qu'après avoir changé de jambe d'appui une fois, il rechange et re-rechange ensuite.... Alors ne serait-il pas mieux de dire *changeant de pied* , ce qui rend à la fois le mouvement physique et le malaise moral ?
> 
> Juste une suggestion... oui, je sais, je chipote, je chipote...




Je suis tout à fait d'accord, Jabote. amha "se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre" n'est pas l'équivalent de "shifted his weight".


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis d'accord avec vous deux. Au moins un peu. Mais changeant de pied est ama incompréhensible.
De plus, comme je l'ai ce me semble mentionné dans un poste précédent, j'ai trouvé que _shift one's weight _est donné comme synonyme possible de _fidget_. Donc je pense n'avoir dévié que d'un tout petit duvet de bébé.


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec vous deux. Au moins un peu. Mais changeant de pied est ama incompréhensible.
> De plus, comme je l'ai ce me semble mentionné dans un poste précédent, j'ai trouvé que _shift one's weight _est donné comme synonyme possible de _fidget_. Donc je pense n'avoir dévié que d'un tout petit duvet de bébé.



Sauf que... _shift one's weight _ n'est pas un synonyme de _fidget_.


----------



## Cath.S.

I think you ought to tell the Infoplease people, then:
http://www.infoplease.com/ipd/A0480375.html


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> "Se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre", amha, change un peu trop l'idée première car rien ne dit dans le texte original qu'après avoir changé de jambe d'appui une fois, il rechange et re-rechange ensuite.... Alors ne serait-il pas mieux de dire "changeant de pied", ce qui rend à la fois le mouvement physique et le malaise moral ?
> 
> Juste une suggestion... oui, je sais, je chipote, je chipote...


Quand tu chipotes, tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié.  Un flic qui a un malaise moral et qui change de pied pour le soulager... ça lui fait une belle jambe.    Est-ce que c'est anatomie 101, ou psychologie 101 qui me manque?  J'ai de la difficulté à suivre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Eurêka ! J'ai trouvé la traduction idéale :
_l'agent *se gratta la tête*_

Don't worry, I have not suddenly gone insane, I am trying to make a point. Literary translation is _never_ about translating words.


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> I think you ought to tell the Infoplease people, then:
> http://www.infoplease.com/ipd/A0480375.html


Mais...c'est là la definition du mot "hotch" et non pas de l'expression "to shift one's weight. En tout cas "to fidget by shifting one's weight from one foot to the other," c'est autre chose que "to shift one's weight" tout court.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Quand tu chipotes, tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié. Un flic qui a un malaise moral et qui change de pied pour le soulager... ça lui fait une belle jambe.  Est-ce que c'est anatomie 101, ou psychologie 101 qui me manque? J'ai de la difficulté à suivre.


 
Changer de pied au sens propre: shift his weight from one foot to the other.

Changer de pied au sens figuré: changer d'avis.


----------



## fetchezlavache

Jabote said:
			
		

> "Se balançant d'un pied sur l'autre", amha, change un peu trop l'idée première car rien ne dit dans le texte original qu'après avoir changé de jambe d'appui une fois, il rechange et re-rechange ensuite.... Alors ne serait-il pas mieux de dire "changeant de pied", ce qui rend à la fois le mouvement physique et le malaise moral ?
> 
> Juste une suggestion... oui, je sais, je chipote, je chipote...



moi j'aime bien 'changer de pied', et puis c'est pas lourd, hein jabote ?


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien 'changer de pied', et puis c'est pas lourd, hein jabote ?


 
Ça dépend du "weight"..... ;o)))


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Changer de pied au sens propre: shift his weight from one foot to the other.
> 
> Changer de pied au sens figuré: changer d'avis.



Merci. Exemple trouvé:
Coincé à Nice, le juge change de pied. Pourquoi ne pas essayer de s’entendre avec le procureur?

Les exemples ds Google sont toutefois plus nombreux dans le domaine de l'équitation...

Désormais, quand j'aurais une mauvaise idée dans la tête...je changerai de pied.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Changer de pied au sens figuré: changer d'avis.


Et donc, il s'ensuit que Moune avait mis dans le mille.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Merci. Exemple trouvé:
> Coincé à Nice, le juge change de pied. Pourquoi ne pas essayer de s’entendre avec le procureur?
> 
> Les exemples ds Google sont toutefois plus nombreux dans le domaine de l'équitation...


 
Ah oui, ça ne m'étonne pas, mais là on entre dans la technique !


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> je changerai de pied.


 
Ça t'enlèvera une épine ! ;o)))


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Et donc, il s'ensuit que Moune avait mis dans le mille.


 
Oui et non, car "changea d'opinion" ne reflète que le côté mental, pas le côté physique... Je crois qu'en fait l'agent (homme) a un langage corporel: il change de pied d'appui physiquement, ce qui reflète son changement de pied mental.... Je ne sais pas si je suis claire dans ce que je veux dire !


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Oui et non, car "changea d'opinion" ne reflète que le côté mental, pas le côté physique... Je crois qu'en fait l'agent (homme) a un langage corporel: il change de pied d'appui physiquement, ce qui reflète son changement de pied mental.... Je ne sais pas si je suis claire dans ce que je veux dire !



Oui. Oui.  Quand les flics marchent, ils changent d'idée.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Oui. Oui. Quand les flics marchent, ils changent d'idée.


 
mdr........


----------



## Auryn

To shift one's weight= faire passer son poids d'un pied sur l'autre? Encore que ce soit assez verbeux...


----------



## germinal

Moune said:
			
		

> How to translate this words in french ?
> 
> the context :
> She slipped the leather case back into her jacket as the agent shifted his weight, reevaluating her as a fellow agent instead of an unknown woman.
> 
> Thanks...


 
In English 'shifted his weight' has nothing to do with changing one's opinion - the male agent is simply moving his hips so as to transfer his bodyweight onto his other leg. It seems to be to be a clumsy expression which doesn't really describe a movement 
which might accompany the moment of revelation - might he not simply lean back slightly so as to better focus on her face?

It is true that we have an expression 'the weight of opinion' but we could never say 'he changed the weight of his opinion' (edit) because this phrase refers to the collective weight of opinion of a certain group (maybe experts concerned with a question)  or the weight of public opinion.      Germinal.


----------

